# White Discharge?



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

I've noticed recently that Malcolm has had just a slight bit a white discharge on the tip of his penis after peeing. To me this would indicate a UTI. Does this seem right? Any ways to cure it from the house? We're going to the vet in a couple days for final shots, but I just wanted to see if I could get a jump on it now. I'm sure it burns his little self haha.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

It could also be something called smegma, which is just the collection of dead skin cells, oil, etc. that can gather on the tip of the penis in males. I've noticed it on Jasper once or twice. 

Does Malcolm have any other symptoms of UTI? Urinating more frequently? Accidents around the house? Discomfort while urinating? If you're worried about it, I'd suggest catching some urine the morning of his vet appointment (you can store it in the fridge until the actual appointment), and then ask them to do a urinalysis. That way you won't have to wait around for him to pee at the vet's, or have them try to catheterize him!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks RedRover. I've not noticed any change in his behavior when urinating. TMI Warning: I dealt with a UTI while in Iraq and it just brought back memories haha. It only happens after he pees too. I'll take your advice on trying to collect a sample the same day. Good idea, thanks!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

So Malcolm went to the vet Monday and got his distemp booster. In about two weeks he goes back for his rabies. Then we should be done. I think...

White discharge was what redrover said it was, just normal buildup and such. Good trip to the Vet. At 12 weeks he was 17.5 pounds. Doc said he looked happy and healthy, and that's all a new dad can ask for.


----------

